# Mile wide tornado West of OKC



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Huge tornado on the ground west of Oklahoma City!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

On The Weather Channel now. Chasers got in the way and got hurt.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Chasers are calling it EF5 1.5 miles wide. If this continues on it's track it will hit OKC and will be terrible.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh no....I hope everyone takes cover. I couldn't imagine living there without a storm shelter.....that would also hold all my goats! How scary and sad


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Storm chasers need to be more careful. We enjoy their footage and updates, but not at the cost of their lives! Seriously. They need to find new hobbies !

Stay safe Oklahomans. Lots of prayers going your way.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Stay safe Oklahomans. Lots of prayers going your way.


^Yes!

GTAllen: Are you in the way of the tornado?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Sylvie said:


> ^Yes!
> 
> GTAllen: Are you in the way of the tornado?


No, we are good. Power flashes now on the West side of OKC


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Glad you're safe.
I feel for everyone in OK, that state has been getting hit hard.....Yikes!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

UGH..My son is moving to OkC to work for Nissan the end of the year!!! I dont want him to go ; (


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

It's heading straight for Moore, OK and Joplin, MO. Prayers are being sent!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh my...joining in prayer...


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

El Reno got hit really bad from the reports.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I will be praying for all of those in Oklahoma, as they prayed for us during Sandy. :hug:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh no, not another one!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

"The Medical Examiner's Office confirmed Saturday morning that nine people, including two children, were killed during the tornado outbreak in the Oklahoma City metro area Friday evening."

The worst tornado activity looked like it was in El Reno and Union City. Both are west of OKC metro. El Reno is a pretty good sized town. It looks leveled.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh my....so sad..:tear:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That is so awful  But I think it probably could have been so much worse, so glad it wasn't <as far as fatalities>.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

3 killed out at El Reno were storm chasers.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

"The El Reno tornado of May 31, 2013 is officially the widest tornado in U.S. history at 2.6 miles. Maximum wind speeds well over 200 mph, making it an EF-5."

18 people confirmed dead. Some still missing.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yiks...so sad.and very scary


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow...that's so sad. Gosh, I can't begin to imagine how large this tornado was!


----------

